# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Lakon aikaiset poikkeukset

## Resiina

"Mahdollisen lakon aikana ajettavat Lähilinjojen vuorot (päivitetty 3.3.2006)
 *
Kerava  Nikkilä  Kilpilahti vuorot ajetaan normaalisti.*
Talman ala-asteen koulukuljetukset ajetaan paitsi*
klo 7.50 Nikkilästä Talman koululle kulkeva vuoro lähtee Öljytien ja Kotimäentien risteyksestä klo 8.15.*
Nikkilä  Talma *
Nikkilästä Talmaan klo 13.10, 14.10, 15.10*
Talmasta Nikkilään klo 8.30

Linjoja 633, 738, 873 ja 874 ei ajeta."

----------


## Rattivaunu

Lainaus on YTV-ketjusta. Laitoin jutun tänne, koska vastaukseni koskettaa vain kaukoliikennettä:




> Tässä on lista niistä firmoista jotka on lakossa:
> Lakossa olevat firmat
> 
> Lisäyksenä vielä aiempiin viesteihini että voi olla että nuo alihankkijafirmatkaan eivät välttämättä aja vaikka eivät itse olekaan lakossa mutta on kuitenkin saarto, sikäli jos oikein tulkitsin tuota listaa.
> 
> Lisänä myös se että myös mm. Porvoon Liikenne ja sen aputoiminimiyhtiö Lähilinjat ovat lakossa mutta enemmän tietoo löytyy tuosta listasta.


Kuvio on monilta osin kirjava. Kaukoliikenteessä on koko joukko niin sanottuja kimppavuoroja ts. vuoroja, joita voi ajaa useampi eri yhtiö tietyn rytmin mukaisesti (toki yksi kerrallaan). Joku yhtiöistä saattaa kuulua työtaistelun piiriin, joku ei. Joillakin reiteillä yhteistyökumppanifirma voi ajaa lisäksi muitakin kaverifirman lähtöjä kuin vain tavanomaisen rytmin mukaisia lähtöjä (Hki - Lahti - Jyväskylä esimerkkinä). Myös Lahti - Forssa - Turku -reitillä ajettaneen esimiesten toimesta vähän muitakin vuoroja kuin perinteisiä ajavan firman omia lähtöjä. Todennäköisesti tapauksia on muuallakin vaikka kuinka paljon.

----------

